# Greenhouses 'Thai'



## deadkndys (Mar 26, 2014)

So I have been vegging these two Thais indoors under T5's for about 3  weeks now. I just put them in my GH where they are under a 400w MH  yesterday. I plan on vegging them for 2 or 3 more weeks then transplant  and flower them outdoors.

:bongin: 

View attachment DSC_0519.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice baby's, do they need a drink?  Will they continue to veg when you put them out?   Nice start.


----------



## deadkndys (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, and nah the soil is pretty moist as I transplanted them into those pots about 3 days ago.They should start to flower as I am getting 12 hrs and 20 min of sunlight and usually peak at 13 and a half to 14 hrs. And these will take 15-17 weeks to mature.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome. Ihave only grown od once and mine revegged.  Sounds like you got it down... enjoy the grow... so are those going to be like the old "thai Stick"?


----------



## deadkndys (Mar 26, 2014)

From what Greenhouse is claiming it is pretty close to the old thais you would find in the 70s. Apparently they had to cross it with a laos plant to stabilize it because sativas in that region tend to be hermies. If this goes well I want to try out world of seeds 'wild thai'. It also looks like a promising thai variety.


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2014)

Those look nice and healthy....good luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2014)

Man was it a treat in 1973 when the thai stick came to Anchorage Alaska.... Not a seed in it anywhere...shocking.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 1, 2014)

Your roots are drowning, let the soil dry out, the only reason they are picking up is that the sunlight is evaporating the moisture in the leaves.

Stop watering till the pot feels light, pick it up and remember its weight, then water it, remember that weight.

Roots need to breathe, if they do not, the plant will die a slow death.

eace:


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 2, 2014)

Alright so I unfortunately lost those two due to my dogs ******* with them. I have two atm. One is barely alive as I think I didn't hard it off long enough. The other one is flourishing and is almost two feet tall. I have been hardening it off for a week and plan to do so for one more before transplanting outdoors. I hope to harvest around October-early November.
:smoke1: 

Oh yeah I also started spraying one branch with tiresias mist in hopes of getting female pollen. 

View attachment DSC_0071.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 4, 2014)

Spayed in hopes of female pollen? :stoned:


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah spraying a plant with colloidal silver or Silver Thiosulfate for a certain amount of time on a female plant will result in that branch growing male flowers without the male chromosome being present, hence female seeds. 

Tiresias Mist is basically CS at a high ppm.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2014)

cool so thats how they get fem seeds huh??


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 5, 2014)

Pretty much.

Although Soma grows his plants when they are way over ripen and eventually the plant will throw bananas.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2014)

cool ive always wondered how they did it


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 7, 2014)

That seem supe sketchy! Force hermieing to pollinate and get seeds. I'll pass


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 7, 2014)

Well its not really a Hermie as there are no male chromosomes just male flowers with female pollen.

ICmag has a good read on it.

hXXps://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60610



> Do feminised seeds grow into hermaphrodites?
> Basically, NO. However this is one thing that needs clarification because there seems to be a lot of misconjecture about it.
> 
> Whether you're using regular pollen or feminised pollen it doesn't matter, the same rule applies - always try to target females that are 'hermie-resistant', because you don't want that trait passed down to the offspring. In other words, hermie issues aren't a result of feminised pollen, but a result of a mother that has hermaphroditic tendencies, either naturally, as a result of stress, or both.
> ...


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 7, 2014)

Interesting read, and honestly never really knew in detail what they did to produce "fem" seeds. Just personally doesn't seem like it would be very stable or something to mess around with. Just my opinion


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 7, 2014)

I just transplanted the Thai to ground today. Used FFOF and also some verm to help store in some moisture when it gets really hot in the summer. 

View attachment DSC_0093.jpg


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 29, 2014)

The Thai is growing fast and nicely,currently 4 feet. Gonna LST when its 5 feet. 

View attachment DSC_0130.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 30, 2014)

id tie her down now no reason to wait


----------



## deadkndys (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I started LSTing the main stem a few weeks ago,had the string to tight and it got partially cut. Used tape to mend it gonna remove the tape in 2 weeks or so.Also ran into a deficiency but I have since corrected it. Started LSTing most of the branches a few days ago. Should start to flower mid august-early September. 

View attachment DSC_0166.jpg


----------



## deadkndys (Sep 12, 2014)

So I noticed my Thai started flowering on Saturday. I hope to harvest around Late December Early January. I also started spraying a generic version of tiresias mist in hopes of getting female pollen. 

View attachment DSC_0420.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

Long way to go good luck shes looking great


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 5, 2014)

She is doing good so far but is  starting to turn purple from the cold lol. And I still have 2 months to go!
:stoned: 

View attachment DSC_0538[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2014)

i grew some greenhouse seeds thai indoors 2 times. in my opinion it is some nice smoke. my two attempts did not taste like thai stick from the 70's but it kicks the butt on anything i or my sons have smoked that is available locally. i had a journal before i joined mp. if you are interested, here is the link...

http://www.rollitup.org/t/3rd-grow-...emented-with-cfls.765827/page-4#post-10615598

i also tried to make some homemade stick. looks cool but it is for looks only. 

the buzz is very uppitty which i like. makes you want to do stuff. still have one seed left that i am saving for a 'rainy day' type project. your outdoor girl looks awesome. enjoy...


----------



## deadkndys (Dec 26, 2014)

Well started flushing the Thai. This week marks 16 weeks since flowering. Gonna harvest in 10-14 days. 

View attachment DSC_0689.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 26, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> Well started flushing the Thai. This week marks 16 weeks since flowering. Gonna harvest in 10-14 days.



This lil girl was an endeavor of love, such long care took to get her here, she looks great DK, I bet she'll taste sweet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2014)

nice purple! you have the patience of a saint! btw - the trimmings from this thai makes some pretty brutal edibles. the fogey household has been consuming thai cannabrownies during the holiday break. we are pretty baked...


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 3, 2015)

Well it snowed here on New years (super rare for this part of socal) so I decided to start harvesting her today. She has been flowering for 17-18 weeks now. 

View attachment DSC_0704[1].jpg


View attachment DSC_0701[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 7, 2015)

I made some bubble hash with the trim (half gallon mason jar worth) yesterday. This Thai yielded a lot of hash given the amount of trim I used. The high is really different then with a Indica strain. Much more psychoactive. I love it!

:bong: 

View attachment DSC_0725[1].jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Happy days for you man, enjoy your harvest :fly:.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 7, 2015)

deadkndys said:


> Well it snowed here on New years (super rare for this part of socal) so I decided to start harvesting her today. She has been flowering for 17-18 weeks now.



I was down in Temecula for the snow was pretty crazy


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah it was. I have lived east of the Ortega Mountains (near Lake Elsinore) for 10+years and have never seen it snow like this before. Back in 08' I think it 'snowed' but the 'snow' would melt 2 seconds after hitting the ground. I heard last time it snowed like this was back in 1966.


----------

